# Tera Online Beta CBT 1



## Snupe (17. Februar 2012)

Hey ho Guys,

morgen bzw. heute schon um 15 uhr bis 24 uhr fängt die Beta.
Wer von euch zockt die Beta auch ? Und will nicht alleine rumgurken ? 
kann man ja zusammen die Beta zocken paar freunde werden auch noch zocken.


----------



## utakata (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn es eine open Beta ist, dann bin ich klar dabei.


----------



## WizzLa (17. Februar 2012)

Bin auch ganz heiß auf das Spiel 

Jemand ne Ahnung wo man gut nen Beta Key bekommen kann?


----------



## utakata (17. Februar 2012)

WizzLa schrieb:


> Bin auch ganz heiß auf das Spiel
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung wo man gut nen Beta Key bekommen kann?


 Keine Ahnung sorry!
Würde mich auch Interessieren


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

Man muss sich auf der Website registrieren und hoffen  
Home - Tera Europe

Bald soll allerdings auch eine Open Beta kommen
News - Tera Europe


----------



## Snupe (17. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt auf der HP kannst du ihn kaufen für 5 € erst gehen jetzt die 5 wochen los mit der Close Beta  

Ich hab schon vorher auf events gezockt und dachte jemand von euch zockt mit  Sind ja nur 5 €  der spass ist drin ne


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich glaub die 5€ werd ich auch mal investieren.
Mal gucken, was das Game so zu bieten hat 

Hoffentlich mehr als SW:ToR :x


----------



## Snupe (17. Februar 2012)

Tera spiel so wie es aussieht ne  wie gesagt hab es schon gezockt und es ist hammer .

fals du nicht bock hast alleine rumzugurken können wir zusammen die beta reißen. Macht immer mehr fun ne


----------



## WizzLa (17. Februar 2012)

Hab nen Key bekommen, einfach bei Amazon vorbestellen


----------



## Snupe (19. Februar 2012)

Ab CBT 2 werden die server 24 stunden an sein von Fr-So und nicht mehr von 15-24 Uhr


----------



## Maxi2202 (19. Februar 2012)

Snupe schrieb:


> Ab CBT 2 werden die server 24 stunden an sein von Fr-So und nicht mehr von 15-24 Uhr


 
Ich bin nach dem Download dabei  eine Geschwindigkeit von 100kB/s hilft da nicht weiter -.- schon 50%


----------



## Joho (19. Februar 2012)

Hab mich nun auch mal zum CBT angemeldet, nach swotor biggest epiq fail ever , kann es nur noch aufwärs gehen


----------



## SimonS (19. Februar 2012)

hehe  ich spiele auch die closed beta, aber irgendwie kann mich kaum dazu aufraffen nochmal alles zu machen.

spiele ja auch tera in korea und muss sagen es läuft besser als die beta

mfg


----------



## Joho (19. Februar 2012)

SimonS schrieb:


> hehe  ich spiele auch die closed beta, aber irgendwie kann mich kaum dazu aufraffen nochmal alles zu machen.
> 
> spiele ja auch tera in korea und muss sagen es läuft besser als die beta
> 
> mfg


 
Dann macht du sicher bald ein server move , nach korea bist ja doch ein bissel unterwegs *hehe*


----------



## SimonS (19. Februar 2012)

ja schon, aber erst wenn es wohl in deuschland richtig los geht, also head start. man lvlt zwar recht schnell, aber auch wenn mein KEIN wort lesen kann gehts eigentlich gut vorran 


mfg


----------



## Snupe (20. Februar 2012)

@SimonS

ja ist bei mir auch der fall hab die events immer mein char mit freunden hoch gezogen und jetzt muss ich es in der beta noch mal machen   haha hab dieses weekend nud bisschen gezockt ab cbt2 ist der server perm an und dann werde ich auch richtig los legen.


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Februar 2012)

Bei den tollen Zeiten an diesem WE hab ich nur mal kurz reingeguckt, war aber zusehr mit WoT / ME3 Multiplayer beschäftigt.
Wenn die Beta-Server beim nächsten mal wirklich durchgehend on sind,  kann ich mal bissle mehr zocken


----------



## SimonS (21. Februar 2012)

ich muss aber echt lob für tera aussprechen,

ich finde das game echt gut, mal ein paar punkte die mir besonders gefallen:


- Grafik, bestes MMO was grafik angeht in meinen augen
- Gameplay: nicht ganz neu, aber durch das targetlose system kommt keine langeweile durch stumpfes knöpfe drücken auf
- Fights: gerade die Bossmobs und gruppen Mobs in den offenen zonen haben eine vielfalt von attacken, und auch als heiler oder magierer ist man nie sicher und muss ständig aufpassen nicht verfetzt zu werden. 
- Quests: so viele das man nicht alle machen braucht um gut voran zu kommen, klar inhalt oft das selbe, töte x, sammle y, rede mit z, aber was will man hier auch groß anders machen


mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2012)

Wird das jetzt hier ein Sammelthread? Dann sollte sich jemand finden, der das "gscheit" managed.


----------



## Maxi2202 (21. Februar 2012)

Ja, das wird ein Sammelthread 
Tera Fan Gemeinde vereinigt euch!


----------



## SimonS (21. Februar 2012)

auf jeden fall 

eben in korea das erste mal den lvl 35 dungeon gemacht, und gleich mal ne gelbe waffe abgestaubt für meinen priester


----------



## Maxi2202 (1. März 2012)

Nochmal als Info:
Heute findet von 14.00-16.00 Uhr ein Funktionalitätstest statt. Ein PvP Server ist online und es findet danach ein Charakterwipe statt.

Ich werde eine Elin Mystic spielen 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 01.03.2012 um 23:14 ----------

So nun ist es soweit, wen seh ich morgen


----------

